# Power Acoustik CF-573 240 Watt 5 x 7 Inches 3-Way Full Range Car Speakers



## blackdragon159 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sounding pretty good so far, no problems. The highs in these speakers are oddly pretty clear. Have about 80 or so watts going into them, and they sound pretty impressive. After getting my gains set right on my amp, they are doing their thing in the doors. I have no complaints.


----------

